# Broadcast Sand/salt Spreader



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm currently using a Scott's spreader to throw down rock salt on a few small drive ways. a couple are pretty steep and i wanted to know if there was any efficient broadcast spreader that can throw down a sand/salt mix. i tried it in my spreader and the sand is just too moist to flow down to the spinner.

thanks.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Meyer*

Meyer makes a great spreader. It's called the Meyer Hotshot HD. I only have 2 tiny parking lots that get salted, so I didn't spend the money on a truck mounted spreader this year. It has a large opening which should let the rock salt and sand out just fine. Most spreaders have too small of holes.

Check it out at your Meyer dealer. I paid about $280 after all was said and done. But, it comes with adjustable width and comes with a baffle for sidewalks, and a top cover. A lot of spreaders are cheaper, but cost just as much by the time you buy the extras. I'll be using mine for fertilizer in the summers too. It's nice to buy a product or piece of equipment that is useful year round!


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was thinking about getting one of these. Some guys swear by them. Does anyone ever use one of these?
Need input
Thanks
Dave

http://www.seedland.com/Merchant/me...uct_Code=SPR-ER2050PD&Category_Code=ER-CONSUM


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

djd427 said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these. Some guys swear by them. Does anyone ever use one of these?
> Need input
> Thanks
> Dave
> ...


I am seeking a little input on this Earthway as well. Just pickup a Doctors office and he wants salt, lots of it. It's a small lot so a spreader will be good for now. Hoping to get a small (approxmately 6 cu.ft.) for the truck next season. Looking for input in that arena as well. Thanks in advance
Ken


----------



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

I just got the myer hotshot not the HD, This thing is a piece of junk it does not work, it is very cheaply made I wish I could have seen it before I bought it but, had to order it though Napa and they will not take it back or will meyer and I just got it yesterday.


----------



## Hawkc01 (Oct 23, 2004)

I too have a couple different version of the Scott fertilizer spreaders. Yes, they are garbage, but will have to work for the time being. 

Modifications: Increased holes to minimum of 1 1/2 inches in diameter, added 2-3 more holes, installed straight steel bars over top of crappy steel where the wing nuts connect the handle for when you want to break down for putting back in box (who does?) and attached with 1 1/2 inch hose clamps.

I never use sand...just straight salt.

Oh yeah, never put more than 20lbs in at a time, otherwise you will beat the hell out of the thing and it makes it more difficult for it to spread.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

the only problem with the Scott spreaders, are the wheels. I would buy a couple a year and just throw them away but the wheels slide on the walkways if it is not clear. I use calcium and salt with my scotts now, it works good except for the wheels. I did order that one I posted in the thread (has big rubber wheels). Should have it in a few days. Will let ya know how it works.
I bought 6 Scotts speedygreen 2000's this past fall for $9.00 each on clearance at home depot. I will still use them but can't wait to get the new one


----------



## Hawkc01 (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree about the plastic wheel sliding problems. Anything but pavement or sidewalk they dont roll. The rubber wheels may prove to be less problematic.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I will be getting delivery of my earthway 2050PD like you linked to, on tuesday and will also report back. It looks like the most affordable yet featured spreader out there, I paid 119.00 for mine plus 22 for shipping.

Bill


----------

